# Digitax ST Plus mit der Ansteuerung von SPS (S5)



## Sunshine (10 Januar 2011)

Guten Abend

Ich soll auf meiner Arbeit das Digitax ST Plus anschließen.
Das lag nun 2Jahre unbenutzt herum.
Da ich mich mit dem Digitax (keiner von meiner Arbeit) auskennt, Wollte ich fragen ob sich jemand von euch auskennt un mir folgende Fragen beantworten kann???

1. Sehe ich es richtig das ich bei dem Digitax nicht die 48V anshcließen muss?
2. An welche aus bzw eingänge schließe ich die SPS an?
   Ich möchte ihm einmal eine Sollwertvorgabe geben un er soll den Weg     verfahren und mir auch den gefahrenen Weg (rückmeldung) an einem   Analogen Ausgang ausgeben.
Ich verstehe nur nicht die Anschlüsse.
3. Es gibt ja mehre Ein- Ausgänge jedoch steht da immer etwas wie z.B.   Analoger Eingang Drehzalsollwert. Damit kann ich nicht so viel anfangen.   Was für eine Drehzahl? Von dem Servomotor?Zum Antreiben des Linearzylinder?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus für eure Antworten.

Liebe Grüße Nathalie


----------



## blimaa (10 Januar 2011)

Hallo

Die 48V würde ich sagen musst du nicht anschliessen. Die 24VDC ist schon enpfehlendswert. So wie ich das verstehe, willst du per digitale Eingänge die Positionen vorgeben?!? Hast du das CT-Soft und ein USB- RS485 Umsetzer von CT, damit du auf den Digitax zugreifen kannst?
Die Drehzahlvorgabe ist nur für Anwendungen gedacht, indem du eine genaue Drehzahl brauchst, z.B. ein Sägeblatt . Wenn du auf den Digitax zugreifen kannst, dann kannst du ja mal schauen ob er auch einen Positionsregler drin hat, auf der linken Seite in der Nähe von Quickmenu.
Hast du den einen Linearmotor oder einen "normalen" Servomotor?
Wenn du einen Digitax Plus hast, kannst du ja auch positioniersequenzen per Digitale Inputs realisieren (ich glaube diese Funktion heisst Indexer).
Fazit: Mit dem CTsoft (Gratis) kann man dan relativ viel machen


----------



## Sunshine (11 Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen


Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe: Muss ich die Software (CT Soft beiliegend)benutzen. Ich kann also nicht direkt mit meinem Analogen Ausgang (SPS 0V-10V) an einen Eingang (Digitax ST Plus) und nicht mit einem Ausgang an die SPS (Eingang) , um zu verfolgen ob er den Weg so verfährt wie ich das möchte?

Dann werde ich heute mal schauen, das ich ein aptop bekomme und dort die CT Soft Software draufspiele.

Vielen dank. LG Nathalie


----------



## Sunshine (18 Januar 2011)

Hallo

Ein weiteres Problem:


Mein Keypad zeigt mir immer Thermistor Kurzschluss an, obwohl der Thermistor in Ordnung ist.

Zweites Problem:

Wir haben nun ein Laptop mit der Software CT Soft.
Jedoch lässt sich keine Verbindung herstellen.

Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen???

lg nathalie


----------



## Verpolt (18 Januar 2011)

Sunshine schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ein weiteres Problem:
> 
> Mein Keypad zeigt mir immer Thermistor Kurzschluss an, obwohl der Thermistor in Ordnung ist.



1. die Thermistorüberwachung lässt sich (vorübergehend) auch abschalten.
2. Ich meine man muss den Eingang auf "Volt" stellen



> Zweites Problem:
> 
> Wir haben nun ein Laptop mit der Software CT Soft.
> Jedoch lässt sich keine Verbindung herstellen.
> Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen???


 
Verwendest du den Quick-Start-Assistent?

Ansonsten CT-RTU  COM= ?   (Com1,Com2 ... einstellen)

Node Adresse= 1
Slot= 1/2?   (Wo steckt das "Intelligenz-Modul")


----------



## Sunshine (18 Januar 2011)

Hallo

Thermistor steht auf Volt (7.15 Volt Grundeinstellung),da können wir nix ändern.

Ja den Quick-Start-Assistent benutzten wir.Automatisch direkt beim ersten start.
Wir haben kein Modul dabei.
Wir haben den Digitax ST Plus, Smartcart und das Keypad.
Dann noch die Origa.

Was ich auch seltsarm finde das ich unseren Motor bei den Einstellungen nicht finden kann.

Ist das Modul das Problem?

lg


----------



## Verpolt (18 Januar 2011)

Sunshine schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Thermistor steht auf Volt (7.15 Volt Grundeinstellung),da können wir nix ändern.



Hmm.  strange. 



> Ja den Quick-Start-Assistent benutzten wir.Automatisch direkt beim ersten start.
> Wir haben kein Modul dabei.
> Wir haben den Digitax ST Plus, Smartcart und das Keypad.
> Dann noch die Origa.



Was ist die Origa.? (original )



> Was ich auch seltsarm finde das ich unseren Motor bei den Einstellungen nicht finden kann.



Nicht schlimm. Dafür gibts Typenschilder. Hatte noch nie einen Motor aus der Datenbank benutzt/gesucht.



> Ist das Modul das Problem?



Nein

Der Digitax hat 2 Slot´s. Dort kann man z.B. ein Kommunikationsmodul (Profibus,Ethercat,Can...) oder/und verschiedene Rückführungs Module"
stecken.


Dei Kommunikation zum Digi sollte doch funktionieren. 

Kabel Ok?
Schnittstelle richtig gewählt?
Slot richtig? (einfach durchtesten)


----------



## Sunshine (18 Januar 2011)

Hallo

Origa ist die Marke von einem Lienar Verfahrsystem. Das wollen wir ansteuern um die Lenkung bzw das Gaspedal zu simulieren.

Auf dem Typenschild finden wir leider nicht alle Daten, wie den Stilmoment oder den Widerstand. Die Leistung haben wir und berrechnet. Also eigtl viele Daten bei der Auswahl.

http://www.parker-origa.com/Produkte-Loesungen.92.0.html

Hmm das mit den Modulen versteh ich nicht so ganz.
Wir haben nichts eingebaut. Die Digitax ST und dazu das Keypad mit Smartcard und den USB- RS485 Umsetzer von CT.

http://www.controltechniques.de/produkte/servo_drives/digitax_st/options.aspx

Module wie auf dieser Seite haben wir nicht.

Kommunikation funktion nicht zwischen dem Umrichter und dem Laptop. Kabel ist angeschlossen. Jedoch zeigt das Programm mir immer an das Sie keine Komunnikation aufbauen können.

Und nur mit dem Keypad kann ich den Umrichter auch nicht ausprobieren da mir immer der Fehler : Trip / thS anzeigt.
Aber wie vorhin schon geschrieben, der Thermistor ist in Ordnung. Und bei beiden Umrichtern habe ich die gleiche Meldung.

Aber wie du vorhin schon geschrieben hast, muss ich weiter ausprobieren.
Wir denken das wir die Fehlermeldung evtl. mit der CT Soft weg kriegen.
Aber naja nichts funktioniert richtig.

Danke


----------



## Sunshine (19 Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen

Die Kommunikation klappt seit einer Stunde (Com 5 auswählen ohne Slot)

Ansonsten habe ich das Problem mit der Meldung trip / thS.
Aber da ich nun bei der Software (CT Soft) nicht weiter komme, weil mir die Motordaten fehlen kann ich den Thermistor nicht ausschalten.

Das denke ich dürfte jedoch kein Problem sein da ich nachher den Support anrufe um die Daten zu erfahren.

Also allen vielen dank

lg


----------



## Verpolt (19 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Wäre schön, wenn du später das Resultat hier postest .


----------



## Sunshine (19 Januar 2011)

Hallo

Wir sind so weit, das wir nun Autotune machen können. Man hört den Motor auch, jedoch steigt er nun aus und zeigt uns die Fehlermeldung Tune1 an.
Mit der Fehlerbeschreibung komme ich auch nicht weiter.

Das Thermistorproblem wurde behoben indem ich Th einstellte, thx.

Motordaten bekam ich vom Technischen Support.


----------



## Verpolt (19 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Autotune des Motors?

oder

Autotune des Systems?

Äh, Rückführung richtig eingestellt (Encoder...)


----------



## Sunshine (19 Januar 2011)

Autotune des Motors

*Äh, Rückführung richtig eingestellt (Encoder...) *

Bei der Encoder Einstellung?
Vor dem Autotune?

Da haben wir nichts verändert. Standard einstellung.


----------



## Verpolt (19 Januar 2011)

Ich frage deshalb nach der Rückführung, weil das als mögliche Fehlerquelle angegeben ist.

Die Motordaten habt ihr ja bekommen. Dann sollte beim Inbetriebnahme-Assi die Rückführung ja eigentlich korrekt angegeben sein.


----------



## Sunshine (19 Januar 2011)

So wie auf deinem Bild ist es eingestellt.

Wenn wir da etwas ändern und Autotune machen dann zeigt er uns an das die Motorpol anzahl nicht richtig eingestellt ist.
Wir hatten gerade jede Einstellung ausprobiert aber nichts klappte.

Ich weiß nicht ob Autotune des System funktioniert, weil wir nicht wissen was wir da bei der Trägheit eintragen sollen, daher haben wir das noch nicht gemacht. Wir wollten eins nach dem anderen machen.


----------



## Verpolt (19 Januar 2011)

Sunshine schrieb:


> So wie auf deinem Bild ist es eingestellt.
> 
> Wenn wir da etwas ändern und Autotune machen dann zeigt er uns an das die Motorpol anzahl nicht richtig eingestellt ist.
> Wir hatten gerade jede Einstellung ausprobiert aber nichts klappte.
> ...



Ich wett gleich nen fuffi, daß der falsche Motor eingetragen ist


----------



## Verpolt (19 Januar 2011)

Das Typenschild des Motors zeigt dir die  eingebaute Rückführung.

z.B. Geberstriche 4096  /  5-15V / SinCos


----------



## Sunshine (19 Januar 2011)

Hallo

Was das angeht ist alles suppi.
Ein Arbeitskollege hatte damals (vor 1,5 Jahre) die Origa nicht richtig mit dem Motor bzw mit dem Getriebe verbunden.
Daher haben wir nie etwas gesehen(Bewegung).
Das ist uns aufgefallen als wir alles vom Motor montierten, um zu sehen wie viele Umdrehungen der Motor macht.
Er sollte ja 5 Umdrehungen machen aber er macht mal gerade ca. eine Umdrehung.

Daher kommt auch immer die Meldung Enc1.
Morgen baue ich einen Adapter um am Encoder messen zu können.
Weitere Details folgen


----------



## Verpolt (19 Januar 2011)

So weit ich das weiß ist "Enc1" eine Überlastung der Encoder Spannungsversorgung.


----------



## Sunshine (19 Januar 2011)

Sorry meinte Tune1
Hab das so oft gelesen das ich eigtl. schon davon träumen musste.
Hab ja aus dem Internet die Fehlermeldungbeschreibung. Aber die bringt mir bzw uns nichts.
Wir kommen da nicht weiter daher bauen wir mal den Adapter um zu messen.


----------



## Verpolt (19 Januar 2011)

Also,

Motor abschrauben. Tuning durchführen -->Trip Tune1 

Sind das vorkonvektionierte Kabel?
Beide Enden mit fertigen Steckern?
Alles richtig eingetragen und gespeichert? (Motor/Geber)

Dreh mal Motor und schau dir den Encoder in Inkrementen über CT-Soft an. Sollten da Sprünge drin sein, hast den Salat gefunden.


----------



## Sunshine (20 Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen

*Dreh mal Motor und schau dir den Encoder in Inkrementen über CT-Soft an*

Wo finde ich denn diese Option? Habe vorhin gesucht jedoch nicht gefunden.

Leitungen und alle anderen Teile sind vom Hersteller, also Fertigware.
Einstellungen sind auch alle in Ordnung.


----------



## Verpolt (20 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

CT-Soft Parameter Menü 90


----------



## Sunshine (20 Januar 2011)

Danke 
Ich habe es gerade versucht er zeigt mir bei einer Umdrehung:

90.31 2148 (vorher 0)
90.32 2148

bei

90.02 0
90.04 0

Wenn ich in den Minusbereich drehe dann zeigt er mir

90.02 65535
90.04 65535

Ich finde das etwas merkwürdig das es so große zahlen sind.

Kann das stimmen???


----------



## Verpolt (20 Januar 2011)

Den eigentlich wichtigen Parameter

90.01 = Istwert-Encoderposition beobachten




> 90.31 2148 (vorher 0) ----Ist-Umdrehungen und Grobposition (kombiniert)
> 90.32 2148----Soll-Umdrehungen und Grobposition
> 
> 90.02 0<---Umdrehungszähler Ist
> ...



Multiturngeber?


----------



## Sunshine (20 Januar 2011)

90.01 und 90.03 sind auf gleichem Wert nach einer umdrehung : 135004160 der macht dann rießen Sprünge bis dahin.


----------



## Sunshine (20 Januar 2011)

Multiturngeber? Sorry meine vielen fragen aber was ist das wieder? Meinst du den im Motor?


----------



## Sunshine (20 Januar 2011)

http://www.wittur-edrives.de/downloads/dgm6-sf_de08.pdf

Den Motor B3.


----------



## Verpolt (20 Januar 2011)

So,
Und jetzt habt ihr einen Geber drinninne.
Welcher wäre das denn?

Messystem X3


----------



## Sunshine (20 Januar 2011)

Sin-Cos-*Absolutwertgeber*


----------



## Verpolt (20 Januar 2011)

Sunshine schrieb:


> Sin-Cos-*Absolutwertgeber*



4096 Impulse ?

Singleturngeber = 1 Umdrehung 4096 Imp
Multiturngeber   = 1 Umdrehung 4096 Imp * Umdrehungen 4096?


----------



## Verpolt (20 Januar 2011)

Hast den SinCos-Geber mit dem Quick-Assi eingetragen ?


----------



## Sunshine (20 Januar 2011)

Hallo

Ja hatte ich, aber die 8Volt mussten auch noch eingetragen werden.
Dazu noch noch den Bremswiderstand deaktivieren.

Jedoch erscheint immer noch die Fehlermeldung Tune1.

Aber er zählt jetzt auch die Umdrehungen in 3.28.


----------



## Verpolt (20 Januar 2011)

SinCos (keine Komm)
SinCos Hiperface
SinCos EndDat
SinCos SSi

jetzt richtig eingetragen?


----------



## Sunshine (20 Januar 2011)

SinCos Hiperface

Ja, hatte vorhin noch eine PDF Datei gefunden in der das hervor ging.


----------



## Verpolt (20 Januar 2011)

Jo,

Jetzt geh den Quick-Heini nochmal sauber durch.
Trag die Daten korrekt ein.

Dann sollte ein Tuning des Motors kein Problem darstellen.
(Motor ist wohl neu und voll funktionstüchtig)

Übersetzungsverhältnis usw. ist noch nicht so wichtig.
Tuning MUSS funktionieren


----------



## Sunshine (21 Januar 2011)

Hallo

Habe die Parmeter heute alle Resetet und dann dier Einstellungen wieder neu eingetragen und schon funktionierte alles wie es soll :-D!!!

Danke für deine Hilfe

Aus irgeneinem Grund kann ich zwar bei der Festollwert1 nix eintragen weil der von einer anderen Quelle benutzt wird.
Aber das werde ich auch noch hinkriegen.

In diesem Sinne funtioniert nun endlcih alles. 
Obwohl wir ein halbes Jahr Zeit hatten, nun ist alles in zwei Wochen fertig ausser der Schreibkram 

Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Verpolt (21 Januar 2011)

Schön.

Wurde auch Zeit


----------



## Sunshine (26 Januar 2011)

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle noch meine Erste frage beantworten:

Es gibt von Controll Technique eine Positionierungssoftware "CTSetup bzw. K1340.3 Software.
Damit kann man dem Motor bzw. dem Geber sagen was er machen soll und wie er arbeiten soll.
Sobald man dies getan hat, kann man die SPS (Analogausgang) an den Umrichter (Klemme 5 und 6) anschließen und verfahren lassen.

In diesem Falle entsprechend:
0V (0mm) - 10V (300mm)


----------



## Verpolt (26 Januar 2011)

Sunshine schrieb:


> Ich möchte an dieser Stelle noch meine Erste frage beantworten:
> 
> Es gibt von Controll Technique eine Positionierungssoftware "CTSetup bzw. K1340.3 Software.
> Damit kann man dem Motor bzw. dem Geber sagen was er machen soll und wie er arbeiten soll.
> ...



Dazu braucht man die Oberfläche nicht zwingend. Das kann man auch mit CT-Soft eingeben.

Wenn natürlich eine SM-Applikation (lite) Option im Regler eingesetzt wird, dann ist die grafische Oberfläche sehr gut.

Wir haben eine modifiziertes CT-Setup. Dort schalten wir, je nach Art der Anwendung (Positionieren, Kurvengetriebe, Fliegende Säge...) einfach um. Ein paar Daten eingeben (Motordaten, Rampen, Mastergeber, Profibus...) und fertig


----------



## blimaa (26 Januar 2011)

@verpolt
Ich nehme also an du hast viel erfahrung mit CT. Kannst du noch ein paar tipps geben, um einen Motor optimal einzustellen. Konkret, es werden Linearachsen damit betrieben. Eigentlich laufen sie auch gut, nur ab einer bestimmten stelle fangen sie an zu quitschen. Komischerweise alle drei an der gleichen stelle der Linearachse (jeder natürlich auf seiner eigenen Achse ) Auch wenn die Achse dort positioniert wird.


----------



## Verpolt (27 Januar 2011)

Hallo,



> ...ab einer bestimmten stelle fangen sie an zu quitschen



- Motortuning durchführen (evtl. unter Last, gibts eine Einstellung)
- P-Anteil evtl. herabsetzen (I-Anteil mitbeachten)
- Den Antrieb an der quitschenden Stelle (Ruheposition, aber in Regelung?) online beobachten. Lageregelabweichung, In-Position-Meldung, Stromaufnahme...

zu 99% gehe ich aber von einem zu starken P-Anteil aus.


----------



## Sunshine (27 Januar 2011)

Mit der Indexersteuerung kommen wir nicht weiter.


----------

